# what kind of paprika do you use?



## reichl (Nov 24, 2009)

I have figured out that the paprika I am using does not taste very good in my rubs. I know there are multiple kinds of paprika and since paprika is a large part of most rubs in bbq, I was wondering what kind of paprika everyone else uses and what brand you would recomend...

This is the stuff I dont like.


----------



## meatball (Nov 24, 2009)

I have used the spanish too and have the same feelings as you, but I think the preferred one in BBQ is Hungarian Paprika. Not positive though, I'm sure someone will chime in soon.


----------



## roadrunr (Nov 24, 2009)

Well you see...the stuff you're showing right there, that sits in a plastic bottle for who knows how long, and costs 2 bucks, not yer best bet. Good rubs cost alot, cuz good ingredients cost alot. I personally use Hungarian from a well known local spice shop. It costs a few bucks more, but tastes better than colored chalk...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ditto I like the hungarian paprike mysef but it is a little herder to fine for me that is. Is that a picture of you skating cause I was a professional skater for years.


----------



## luvdatritip (Nov 24, 2009)

I use Hungarian, Pride of Szeged. Comes in a metal can.


----------



## reichl (Nov 24, 2009)

it's actually a picture of Rodney Mullen.  You were a professional skater?  Thats awesome man, I wish I was operating on that level.  I seem to go through cycles where I skate all the time, injure myself, stop skating for a couple months then pick it up again.

Back on topic: is there a link to a website that has good deals on quality spices?


----------



## roadrunr (Nov 24, 2009)

try these to start...

http://www.thespicehouse.com/search/?q=paprika

http://spicebarn.com/p.htm

i buy from both of them...good stuff, great service.


----------



## reichl (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## schmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

I started using Sweet Paprika about 4 years ago, and I really liked it.  Although I haven't been able to find it in my area for a couple of years now.  Since then, I've been using Spice Island brand Smoked Paprika.  It comes in a glass bottle and costs around $8.00 at my local supermarket.  It really tastes great in all my rubs.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 24, 2009)

Same here, great quality spices.
They carry both hot and sweet Hungarian paprika.


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

I grow my own.I use spanish paprika called garnett.I also grew a french paprika....The high quality fresh hungarian are excellent as well..I have not had luck growing hungarian or i would grow that too....

As mentioned some/alot of stuff in stores is old and of poor quality....

This years paprika crop....Nothing compares to fresh....









Dehydrated and packaged for long term storage.I grind as i need it.Less exposure to air etc....


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 24, 2009)

Have been using just the stuff that is sold in grocery stores. 
Found a place to order Hungarian so I will be doing that soon...


----------



## alx (Nov 24, 2009)

I think you willl notice a big difference paul.Paprika can get lost in some of the more complex rubs,but in simpler dishes it can really stand out...

I grow it for the color as well.I have learned over years how to let it fully mature...Can make a big difference in the comp chiles i grow for people who compete(and do very well) and a couple secret other peppers...


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 24, 2009)

The biggest problem you've got isn't the type, it's the brand. Try picking some up from Penzeys or another reputable spice dealer. I get all my spices & dry herbs from Penzeys. Try their Hungarian Sharp or Half Sharp and their Spanish Smoked varieties. If you buy in bulk (4 ozs or more) Penzeys is cheaper then the supermarket.

The supermarket stuff is only good for adding color or as garnish on top of your deviled eggs!  :)


----------



## gnubee (Nov 24, 2009)

I shop at the local spice store, they have a huge selection of paprika in bulk. They let you take a small spoon, put some on the tip of your tongue and sample each type. It is easy to seperate out the ones that taste bestfrom the colored dust. Some is smoking hot, some is medium and some has no zip or flavour. 

 A huge bonus is that spices in bulk cost far less than the stale stuff you get in the tiny bottles. 

I am very lucky in that we have a whole foods eporium 3 blocks from us.


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

That's what I usually end up with too.  Of course I'm in Des Moines where the Tone's plant is located.  So it's tough to find any other brand (other than McCormick) around here.  

My neighbor works for Tone's so sometimes she'll bring me over big containers of stuff like your picture for me to try out.  Free=good enough sometimes.  LOL


----------



## mr mac (Nov 24, 2009)

We use smoked Hungarian paprika but I can't remember if we got it from Main St. Marketplace or Olde Town.  I do remember we spent close to $8 for what seemed to be very little but the flavor was unbelievable!


----------



## the dude abides (Nov 24, 2009)

FYI Tone's makes the Spice Islands stuff to.  Supposedly it's supposed to be a higher quality than the stuff under the Tone's name.  That's what they tell me anyway.

They also make the Durkee Brand stuff and Trader's Choice but I've never tried that or seen it.  Maybe it's branded differently for different areas of the country/world.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I 've been using Hungarian and Spanish for a few years now, and I won't buy any other type for my taste.


----------



## rivet (Nov 24, 2009)

You've got to be careful when buying paprika. Old paprika loses a lot of flavor real fast. Penzy's is great for fresh spices all around.

I use Spanish Pimenton paprika- sweet, bittersweet and hot that I get in three-packs from here, and it's fresh and top quality in small tins that won't go stale.



http://www.tienda.com/food/products/pk-01.html

Also like Hungarian- Szeged has a high turnover around here so it's fresh, and also get Penzy's Sweet Hungarian. By the way, Penzy's peppercorns are the best around.

http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penze...yspaprika.html


----------



## reichl (Nov 24, 2009)

On my lunch break I went hunting and found some pride of szegeo hungarian paprika.  I tasted it and it tasted better then the tones stuff I had.  I plan on smoking some ribs right after thanksgiving so hopefully it will give me what I am looking for.  It would be nice to grow my own peppers but I dont think my appartment complex would let me tear up the lawn.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 25, 2009)

I've been using mild smoked for quite awhile, and have also used just plain old paprika (store brands). I've recently found a readily available source for Spanish Paprika, which is what I'm using for all of my smokes in the past couple of weeks...it does seem to make a noticable difference, especially if my recipe calls for larger quantities of paprika. Just tasting the spice blend before using it on the meats will offer some insight, or taste a pinch of it solo...that tells the whole story.

The Spanish seems to add more depth to the overall rub flavor, I think.

Eric


----------

